# Washing Aluminum siding lead-safe



## timplex (Aug 3, 2010)

I have bid a large building on a busy street, and knowing that Wisconsin has banned all pressure washing of lead based paint, need to hand wash exterior. Does anyone know is there is a lead-safe practice that I can use to contain the waste water?


----------



## timplex (Aug 3, 2010)

I am not entirely positive that the siding has lead paint on it. It was installed on building in 1975. The front porch has concrete pillars w/ lead based paint, so I was going to treat the whole job as LBP to be safe.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

I think it's your responsibility to know whether the aiding has lead or not. Not a good look when the next guy tells the client you ripped him off there's no lead.


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

Not only that, it can mean the difference of being able to do the job or not. I did not hear that about Wisconsin, sounds like another knee-jerk reaction by an uninformed gov't agency.


----------



## CliffK (Dec 21, 2010)

timplex said:


> I am not entirely positive that the siding has lead paint on it. It was installed on building in 1975. The front porch has concrete pillars w/ lead based paint, so I was going to treat the whole job as LBP to be safe.


 Just test it before you go to the trouble of trying to contain and dispose of wash water. You must be certified if you are doing the job and the frt. pillars contain lead. If it was installed in 1975 there is a good chance there is no lead and you can do as you please with the siding. On a large project you should know what you are dealing with.


----------

